# Uber ratings drop from 4.95 to 4.86 today.



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I did 15 trips today. I started the day at 4.95. Later in the day I check my ratings.

Today I received ratings of 5,4,3,2,and 1 all within those 15 trips.

Now my rating is 4.86.

Anyone find this odd? I sure do.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Any of the trips pools in a hood?


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

What’s your total number of ratings?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I would guess you dont have many ratings. The more you have, the less the change.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I have 80 passenger ratings and probably 134 total rides with Uber so far. I think I hit gold status today...whatever that is.

75 5*
2 4*
1 3*
1 2*
1 1*

3 Rides were Pools today out of the 15.

92% Acceptance 2% cancels. One cancel was for too much luggage. The other cancel was for a very disrespectful passenger.

Mostly all young people. Everyone was in a hurry and a pick up from Newark were arguing in Chinese about something until I asked if there

was a problem. The wife had to use a rest room. I offered to stop at a gas station on the corner and they said no, just keep driving!!!!


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I’m not sure what the explanation might be, but it’s very possible that one or more of those rides was from another day.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

rubidoux said:


> I'm not sure what the explanation might be, but it's very possible that one or more of those rides was from another day.


Don't worry, just make sure you were paid correctly.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I also noticed today a note under my ratings titled Service Quality. 1 Report.

"When riders give feedback about service quality, they're letting you know that the service they received wasn't what they expected. Each rider is unique and may have different expectations, but highly rated drivers tell us they are polite and keep conversation away from sensitive matters"

How ironic. This complaint was probably from the passenger I had to boot last week. I wont boot a passenger unless its for a valid reason like, playing offensive rap music at high volume on the cell phone while their service animal runs from the wet muddy grass to my rear car seat at the same time telling me to get going and hurry up while I tell them to enter the correct destination address.

I kid you not. Then the guy says "Your Fired"! Im going to make sure you get fired.

Sorry sir. I am cancelling this ride.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> I also noticed today a note under my ratings titled Service Quality. 1 Report.
> 
> "When riders give feedback about service quality, they're letting you know that the service they received wasn't what they expected. Each rider is unique and may have different expectations, but highly rated drivers tell us they are polite and keep conversation away from sensitive matters"
> 
> ...


Did you rate him 1 star and explain that he was rude and created a hazard for you to drive by not having his supposedly service dog under control immediately.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about it too much, ratings fluctuate. The more rides you do, the less they significantly fluctuate, I have only gotten 2 1 stars ( both from people who I know in real life and have personal conflicts with), and it really does not matter, enough rides you ratings will stay pretty good even with the occasional 1 star or 4 star (not sure why people rate 4 star).


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Did you rate him 1 star and explain that he was rude and created a hazard for you to drive by not having his supposedly service dog under control immediately.


No I just chose "Other" as the reason because he hit on almost every reason to not take a passenger.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

On Lyft I had 4.80 with only 48 rides did one Saturday. My rating on Lyft is now 4.97


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow, sounds like you got some doozey pax. Bad pax = bad ratings....always. Expect it. Youll learn hiw to weed them out, avoid certain areas. Good luck in your new adventure.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> On Lyft I had 4.80 with only 48 rides did one Saturday. My rating on Lyft is now 4.97


Im a 5 on Lyft after about 1250 rides.

But the rating systems on both platforms have their flaws.

I think its just a waste of time to call support about all the crazy stuff that happens in your car doing this every day.

I got booted from the Newark Que last week after waiting almost an hour and 40 minutes. Was a network issue. I just moved on.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Alabama Lou said:


> I have 80 passenger ratings and probably 134 total rides with Uber so far. I think I hit gold status today...whatever that is.
> 
> 75 5*
> 2 4*
> ...


I would have told them that arguing is not allowed in this ride. If they didn't listen, ejection


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

if i understand correctly - you have hit for the cycle!!!!!!! that is most impressive and if i could award you something i would......... feels like the presence of greatness!!!!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Royal Flush


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gandler said:


> (not sure why people rate 4 star).


Because you didn't have an All-You-Can-Eat Altoids Bar and perfectly chilled Dasani wating for them on a silver platter.

We're not a rideshare service, you know. We are a day spa on wheels.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I was again chastised by a female passenger with a 4* and 3* today.

Pool Ride

Somerset, NJ hotel pickup to Newark Hilton, (by the airport).

Pick up along the way at the Amazon building just outside of EWK.

It was caused by one of three things.

1. Heavy traffic going over the bridge into Elizabeth.
2. The GPS Re-Routing that caused a delay in direction. This has been taking too long and ongoing problem.
3. Missed turn and short 1 minute delay to Hilton.

The UBER navigation has been problematic. Very problematic. Long delays and routing issues. Very jerky. Also extends rides
in unnecessary directions, adding extra time and miles to the trip. BOTH PICKUPS AND DROPOFFS.

Car was so clean you could eat off of it. A/C on the entire trip. Was reported for a driving issue today. Something about hard braking...speeding...running yellows. None of this happened today with the exception of doing 69 on the Turnpike North. I also have a report about the trip route. (If UBER fixed its GPS there there wouldn't be this problem. Im not going to be CHASTISED by this company or unresolved PAX issues that cause problems out of my control. I take my driver rating seriously and will quit before I get accused of this anymore!

So after today I drop again from a 4.87 to 4.84.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> 92% Acceptance 2% cancels. One cancel was for too much luggage. The other cancel was for a very disrespectful passenger.


That's your problem right there... Read the forum and change your ant mentality... Not all rides are profitable and therefore not worth taking...



Alabama Lou said:


> I was again chastised by a female passenger with a 4* and 3* today.
> 
> Pool Ride
> 
> ...


Quit whining and start using the app to make money not worry about your meaningless rating...


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Ubericator said:


> That's your problem right there... Read the forum and change your ant mentality... Not all rides are profitable and therefore not worth taking...
> 
> 
> Quit whining and start using the app to make money not worry about your meaningless rating...


Change my mentality? Like what? Should I know every route to every location in NJ?

Or maybe dont accept any pool rides. That ride was the only decent ride I had today.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Bad ratings will happen and you don't have many total ratings. 

Uber Nav isn't very good. Try Google Maps or Waze (I like Google Maps myself because it has better lane assist). You can adjust what is being used in your settings.

Communication is the 3rd thing. Granted some PAX don't like to talk, which is cool. But I sometimes have aimless chatter when traffic comes up or other things so the PAX knows I care about getting them there quickly, but hey, traffic is traffic. Sometimes just little things like: "Hhhmmm, bad traffic right now (while pointing at my phone)" or "Dang, sorry I totally missed that turn will circle around up here." Admitting you made a mistake peeps generally understand crap happens and will give you the benefit of the doubt (not always but I find it usually works).

And there could be some other unknown reason PAX rating you bad (shrug).


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Im not a chatterbox when I drive. Im more concerned about dodging cars, deer, cats, bikes, trucks, humanoids, erratic GPS connections, ect.

Then again, get the right people in my car and we have great conversation. Some people talk too damn much but dont actually

say anything.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> I was again chastised by a female passenger with a 4* and 3* today.
> 
> Pool Ride
> 
> ...


I use WAZE.
and if you quit, 300 newbies are waiting to replace u.
Uber won't even wave ? goodbye nor notice u left the room


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> I was again chastised by a female passenger with a 4* and 3* today.
> 
> Pool Ride
> 
> ...


Use WAZE for navigation.
Uber nav sucks.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Your ratings don’t start being recycled until you hit 500. So those low ratings are going to have a big affect for right now. It is odd that you got that set of ratings in one day, but they could have come from riders spanning the past couple weeks. They don’t all come through on the same day. It could just be coincidence, it had to happen to someone eventually. Still, 4.86 isn’t that bad. When I first started it went down to 4.80. You will eventually work your way back up again.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Alabama Lou said:


> How ironic. This complaint was probably from the passenger I had to boot last week. I wont boot a passenger unless its for a valid reason like, playing offensive rap music at high volume on the cell phone while their service animal runs from the wet muddy grass to my rear car seat at the same time telling me to get going and hurry up while I tell them to enter the correct destination address.


Nope. Cancelled ride means no rating from either side.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Relax mate, its easy to let the app modify your behaviour. You got to just say fuc it and drive. Like most jobs when you punch in, leave your feelings at home.

Ive had people complain because i rolled down the window to give a homeless guy a buck.

Ive just said, oh no i love dogs whats his name? Pissed that they just assumed it would be cool.

Get behind the wheel and just check out mentally, and you wont even remember the riders you had 20 min ago


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Don't worry about ratings fluctuating now. Just keep on doing the same and avoid areas with low class riders if possible. Once, I was in the brink of deactivation with Lyft at 4.6 and I didn't know why. Now, back at 5.0 just doing the same thing.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Did less than 30 rides sense I posted this and rating is now 4.84 with 180 something rides.

Last complaint that came with this was a message about the comfort of my car. LOL.

I ask all passengers if they are two hot or too cold to tell me. Tell them to use the armrest if they like.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Problem is nobody gives a rating now, unless they are displeased. I used to get 5 stars all the time,now I never get rated unless a Pax is unhappy. I get tips with no rating all the time. No more 5 stars now, unless they really like you. Just an example of ratings unfairness for drivers. 

I'll bet I don't get any kind of rating but every 30 rides or so. It's more likely to be under 5 than not. It's f*cked up.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats on getting the elusive "2" after only 80 rated rides.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> 92% Acceptance 2% cancels.


The moment I stopped caring about my acceptance rating was the moment I actually figured out how to make my days much better on Uber and Lyft. Don't let them trick you into thinking a high acceptance rate gets you better rides. It doesn't. It only makes you less profitable.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> I did 15 trips today. I started the day at 4.95. Later in the day I check my ratings.
> 
> Today I received ratings of 5,4,3,2,and 1 all within those 15 trips.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is extremely odd? If you can remember, is there something you may have done (or didn't do) to get all 5,4,3,2,1 ratings? In 15 trips, you certainly had a very diverse group for the day. Did you also receive lodged complaints from the riders who selected their reasons to complain from the list afforded to them during their after ride questionnaire? I have never heard of anyone's ratings dropping that drastically after 1 day of rides given. There has to be more to this! What do you think?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> And there could be some other unknown reason PAX rating you bad (shrug).


BINGO
Like maybe they were having a bad day before they got in your car.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

i usually have a pretty good idea of where i am and where i'm going....... when the gps is having a screwy day (or i'm wayyyy out my comfort zone) i have no problem asking the pax to feel free to jump in and be the navigator.......... (i would have already figured out if they know where the hell they're going)........... i have never had anyone not lend a hand....and if they are clueless i just go with my gut/flip the coin................ (sometimes the gps is just reallyyyyy vague)........ at the end of the day, you just be happy to make it home safely........ all the other stuff is minor........


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> I did 15 trips today. I started the day at 4.95. Later in the day I check my ratings.
> 
> Today I received ratings of 5,4,3,2,and 1 all within those 15 trips.
> 
> ...


The real surprise is the magical 2*. That is extremely hard to get and to have one in only 80 rated rides is a real privilege. I'm jealous, it took me almost 2 years to get a 2*.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Update: Got another one star this week. A complaint about the route used to take Pax to destination. I guess they thought I could somehow fly my vehicle over to road construction area. The Uber app just re-routed to the second best route.

If it was not her that rated me I had a trip to Midtown from Bridgewater. 7 miles from the house she has to go back and pick up her passport.
I took a different route going back.

Or it was that right turn I missed onto Broad Street in Newark. I could not get the car over through traffic.....well....actually I could have but that would have been pretty reckless and stupid so just took McCarter Hwy.


----------

